# Brauche Hilfe bei Internet....



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
ich brauch dringend Hilfe!!!

Also ihr kennt das ja wenn ihr auf ne seite wollt dies nicht gibt kommt MSM-Search oder so...
aber bei mir kommt eine Seite die mir nen Dialer anbieten will 

Kann mir einer Helfen wieder MSM oder wenigstens diese Seite loszuwerden??? BITTE!

Achso hier mal die seite di kommt: h**p://lop.com/

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## virenscanner (22 Dezember 2002)

@Hansimar

Vielleicht hilft Dir ein Blick auf
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php
weiter?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Nein Auch nicht, da ich diese Internetadresse nirgens finde


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

@Hansimar

Poste hier doch bitte mal die Einträge, die bei Dir in der Registry unter
....HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\CurrentVersion\Run  und
....HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\CurrentVersion\RunServices
stehen.
Liste bitte auch alle Einträge aus Deiner Autostart-Gruppe auf.

Mit "weihnachtlichen" Grüßen
Virenscanner


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Bei mir befindet sich unter Microsoft keine CurrentVersion und nun??!?


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2002)

Schau mal unter

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
```
zudem

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
```
Du kannst aber auch den Autostar-Manager von
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/software/startupmgr.php
verwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Dort finde ich 
1. nicht diese adresse
2. keine aufälligen dateien  :cry: 
was soll ich den nur machen formatieren kann ich nicht wegen meinem bruder heul!

das is automatische suchfunktion das muss doch weggehen!


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

a) Ich hatte versehentlich "Windows" weggelassen    
b) Die Adresse erwartete ich dort auch nicht. Was wird denn dort so alles "gestartet"?
c) "Formatieren" wegen dieses Problems ist leichter "Overkill".
d) Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du bereits manuell die SearchPage umgestellt hattest, diese sich aber automatisch auf ...lop...  umstellte.


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2002)

Steht dort was seltsames?

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search
```


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

das steht da


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Bitte den Eintrag von SearchAssistant auf

```
http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
```
ändern.  Dein Eintrag führt zu ...lop...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

also das mit der suchfunktion (manuell) geht aber wenn ich nun eine URL eingebe die es nicht gibt kam früher immer MSM aber jetz kommt immernoc LOP  man das soll weg das muss doch gehen oder???


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Such doch einmal in der Registry nach z.B. *tdko.com* . Vielleicht ist auch ein Eintrag vom IE unter "Main" verbogen...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Hier findet ihr das was er dann gefunden hat:
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search1.jpg


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Sonst kein Fund? (Es wurde nur die Stelle in der Registry gefunden, in der die letzten Suchbegriffe abgelegt werden).


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

wie kann ich denn alle funde anzeigen lassen???


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Weitersuchen mit F3...


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2002)

Mit Druck auf

```
+----+
 | F3 |
+----+
```
weitersuchen lassen...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search2.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search3.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search4.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search5.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search6.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/hansimar/search7.jpg



aber auch noch ganz viele mehr bei den steht Domain - tdok.com ähnlich wie die bilder


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Unter dem Main-Eintrag des Internet Explorers solltest Du schon mal


```
Search Bar   = http://home.microsoft.com/search/search.asp
Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
```
setzen.  Bei dem Rest (Lexmark-Drucker...) fehlt mir derzeit der "Durchblick".


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

habe ich gemacht aber dennoch wird diese SCHlalala  seite angezeigt wenn ich z.b. www.süper.de eingebe...
och mensch wieso geht das denn nicht weg   :bigcry:


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Hansimar,

bist Du per Modem/ISDN im Netz oder per DSL?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Ich habe DSL


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Und auch keinerlei Verbindung außer der DSL-Strecke zwischen Rechner und Telefondose?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Nein nich das ich wüsste ich habe nur DSL an der dose


----------



## virenscanner (25 Dezember 2002)

Ist der Rechner in einem "lokalen" Netzwerk? 
Ist ein Lexmark-Drucker angeschlossen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Nein der rechner hängt nicht am netzwerk... ich war aber auf ner lan aber das nur nebenbei  :lol: 

und ja es ist ein Lexmark angeschlossen


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Dezember 2002)

Hast Du schon die TemporaryInternetFiles gelöscht? Ich vermute, dass dort ein temporäres VB-Script lauert, dass die Registry-Einstellungen bei jedem Neustart wieder zurücksetzt.

1. \...\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Lokale Einstellungen\TemporaryInternetFiles\... --> Hier die gesamten "kryptischen" Ordner löschen

2. RegistryEditor starten und die Einträge SearchBar und SearchPage auf die gewünschte Seite einstellen. (Search Bar   = http://home.microsoft.com/search/search.asp 
Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch)

3. Den Eintrag "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Policies\ Microsoft\ Internet Explorer\ Control Panel" suchen und dort "HomePage	REG_DWORD	Boolean	0" ändern in "Boolean 1"; dann kann die Startseite nicht mehr verändert werden. 
Rechner neustarten und dann sollte es endlich vorbei sein mit dem Theater.



Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2002)

Ich lösche das Temp verzeichniss alle 5 tage und die startseite ist nicht betroffen aber es kommt ja nur wenn ich eine falsche URL eingebe


----------



## virenscanner (26 Dezember 2002)

@Hansimar

Ersetz mal in der Registry versuchsweise alle tdko.com-Einträge z.B. durch atdko.com, da sich tdko.com auch als Data Name Server bei Dir eingetragen hat.

Desweiteren wäre ein Wechsel des Browsers z.B. zu Mozilla nicht verkehrt.


----------

